

Where 14 Of The Top Internet Businesses Got Started - mojaam
http://www.incomediary.com/where-14-of-the-top-internet-businesses-were-started/

======
ojbyrne
Also a little dodgy, but from Vestry Street, Halifax Nova Scotia Canada:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/ojbyrne/95214342/in/set-7215760...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/ojbyrne/95214342/in/set-72157602485791057/)

Dodgy because I had a few books out from the library that I arranged artfully.

~~~
ojbyrne
Also the original name that I saw (on Kevin's "spec") was digdug.com, which
got killed because it wasn't available.

